# Ball valve actuators



## 100MHz (Feb 3, 2014)

Hello folks ,
this is my first post here.
I am looking at ball valve actuators either from Belimo or Johnson Controls, something like this:
http://www.industrialcontrolsonline.com/ball-valves-vg1000
...and because I am an electrician and not a plumber, my question is:
Is this OK to use either of these valve actuators on drinking water? If yes, OK. If not, why not?


----------

